# 3D-Pistolenkugel im Film



## Alpha_Delta (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, und zwar möchte ich in einem Film eine Pistolenkugel wie im Film "Wanted" (Bsp. siehe unten) mit Blender animieren. Nur leider habe ich gar keine Kentnisse in Blender. Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Tutorial?

MfG,

Alpha_Delta

Bsp.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVkltjO76oA (nach 55 sek)


----------



## meta_grafix (6. September 2010)

Oh yeah,

die Kugel ist das kleinste Problem. Realisiere erstmal die Kamerafahrt. der Rest ist ein Klacks.

Gruß


----------

